# Lane cedar chest- Completed



## TexMar95 (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted the before pics looking for some advise. Thanks for the help. 

I got it figured out and finished it over the weekend. After a few beers, weekends and hours working on it, it turned out pretty good. I used a paper backed mahogany veneer from Woodcraft. I figured I would show some pics of the finished product.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful job on the recovery!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks great!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, fantastic job. That is beautiful.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

WOW!! That's quite an improvement. You really did a great job on that.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Awesome Job, I would like to hear more details on how you did this.

We have some antique furniture that needs restoring.

FN


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Better than new! Excellent work.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice job!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Well Done !
What's next ?


----------



## TexMar95 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the complements. It came from my grandmother. She got it as a wedding present in the 40's. She was really excited to see a picture of her old cedar chest restored. 

Up next is a crib for our firstborn that I found out yesterday is a boy, due a day before my birthday. He better love to hunt and fish because that what future birthdays will consist of. I'll post a pic of it when it is finished but I am still in the design process so it will be awhile.

Fishnut- Are you looking to use veneer to restore your projects or just refinishing them as is? Post a pic of the project you have in mind and I'm sure we can come up with some ideas for you.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool beans. You did a wonderful job congrats.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Chest*

That is nice! I have the same chest in my boys room.My mom refinished the outside but the inside was perfect and still has the Lane tags still stuck under the lid.My 2 year old broke the tray loose from the left side so I gotta figure out how to fix it.


----------

